# Northeastern University Police Officer Position



## NUPD Recruiting (Mar 5, 2021)

*SALARY INFORMATION*
*Top Pay:*
$74,735.00 annual, including available overtime and details

*JOB DESCRIPTION*
A Northeastern University Police Officer works in a dynamic and exciting environment where all employees are valued as individuals as well as a team members. There are limitless possibilities on how you can fulfill your career goals through assignments, trainings, promotional opportunities and more. We offer a generous benefits package including tuition waivers for employees and their dependents, retirement plans, medical, dental and many others.

NUPD Officers patrol University buildings and grounds to prevent crime and to attend to public safety needs, respond to emergency and non-emergency calls for service, actively engage with the Northeastern University and local community, investigate crimes, suspicious activity, or other incidents, identify, apprehend and participate in court proceedings of criminal offenders, provide first responder level medical assistance, facilitate the movement of vehicular and pedestrian traffic, provide detail coverage for worksites and University events, attend required department training in addition to seeking out supplemental training focused on personal and professional development and perform other duties as assigned.
*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION*




 (Copy & Paste for link to "Find Your More" Video)

Northeastern University Careers Portal - Details - University Police Officer (Copy & Paste for link to job posting)
*JOB REQUIREMENTS*

Age: At least 21 years of age
Education: High School Diploma or GED equivalent
Experience: Applicants must be a graduate of a full-time MPTC approved academy or equivalent
Appointees must be eligible for appointment as Special State Police Officers in accordance with MGL C. 22c S. 63

Must have a Massachusetts Class A License to Carry a firearm or the ability to obtain one

Must have a Massachusetts Drivers License

Candidates will be required to successfully complete a comprehensive background investigation, psychological and medical exam and drug test

Candidates who completed an out-of-state police academy must apply for a permanent exemption through the MPTC

Northeastern University is an equal opportunity employer, seeking to recruit and support a broadly diverse community of faculty and staff. Northeastern values and celebrates diversity in all its forms and strives to foster an inclusive culture built on respect that affirms inter-group relations and builds cohesion.

All qualified applicants are encouraged to apply and will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, religion, color, national origin, age, sex, sexual orientation, disability status, or any other characteristic protected by applicable law.

To learn more about Northeastern University's commitment and support of diversity and inclusion, please see www.northeastern.edu/diversity.

*CONTACT INFORMATION*
Craig Denman
[email protected]
Northeastern University Police Department
360 Huntington Ave 100 CP
Boston, Massachusetts 02115
phone: Email above


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

> *Top Pay:*
> $74,735.00 annual, including available overtime and details


Do you mean that to say "$74,735.00 annual, _*NOT *_including available overtime and details"?


----------



## NUPD Recruiting (Mar 5, 2021)

You are correct, thanks for bringing that to our attention.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

take a look at their latest social media post.....


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

USAF3424 said:


> take a look at their latest social media post.....


Looks like they took it down after getting rammed hard in the comments.


----------



## Glock48 (Jul 9, 2020)

EJS12213 said:


> Looks like they took it down after getting rammed hard in the comments.


Not quickly enough...


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Imagine working there


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

USAF3424 said:


> Imagine working there


I rather reenlist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

USAF3424 said:


> take a look at their latest social media post.....


That was cringe-worthy embarrassing, so much so that the department that trumpets “transparency” removed it.

Transparency, but only when it’s woke/politically correct, and makes us look good. What a joke.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hahah do they even understand the law ?
“vehicles engaged in an operation for which the engine power is necessary for an associate power need other than movement and substitute alternate power means cannot be made available “


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

On at least three occasions I can recall people, well, all were old women, asking if I HAD to keep the car running and I should turn it off. I politely pointed out that there was a need because I had to keep the radio operating and didn't want to drain the battery and in the appropriate season would point out that the A/C or heat was keeping me AND the equipment in the interior of the car at a good temperature so that they could function properly. 

Then I pepper sprayed them while yelling obscenities and cursing their nosiness. I NEVER once physically assaulted them and left them with a business card of an officer I didn't like.

Ok, the second part isn't true. But it makes a good story!


----------

